# Canon 500D rebel release tomorrow?



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Rumored:

Canon EOS 500D - introduction next week, March 25

technical data Canon 500D:

15 megapixel sensor 
full HD video (1080p) 
ISO till 12800 
DiGiC 4 prozessor 
900000 pixel display 
articulating lcd

http://http://zoomonline.dk/index.php/news/show/id=1133

http://http://www.zoom-online.dk/index.php/news/show/id=1121

And I just got my Canon XSi this past weekend... maybe I'll return it and do an exchange and pay the difference..
:dunno:


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

full preview here
http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canoneos500d/


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah I already read it. Not too impressed with it.
I think I'll stick with my 450D.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm not sure how much I'd use the video feature since I currently really have no desire for a video camera. I don't really need 15mp. I suppose the DIGIC IV would be nice. Its at least the same weight and size as my XSi. So I'm not sure how significant of an upgrade it is for me.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah, only thing I would be interested in this camera would be the higher res lcd screen and the Digic 4 processor. Thats it.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Although another review I read suggests that its pics are on par with the 50d. Although dpreview's review of the 50d says IQ is worse than the 40d. Although both likely better than my XSi. Although in reality I'm not sure just how much of a difference that is. i.e. could you actually tell ?


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

I've read on their forums that the sample image given by the Ti1 has more noise than the XSi at higher ISO due to higher MP. 
BUt IMO this camera is for someone who wants a HD video recorder and a decent camera in one. Too bad the mic input is not stereo lol.


----------

